# Cocky Geese????



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

This may be a dumb question, but are Canadas cocky/territorial? I ask this because last night I was working the dog in a river in the middle of a park in Jamestown. Once my dog hit the water 2 honkers from about 100-150 yards away starting swimming our way honking like crazy. When we walked East, they swam East. If we started walking West, they were right there watching us like a hawk. I got curious and sent the dog after them once (don't worry, he stops on a dime with the shock collar) and they didn't budge. They made sure they were never more than 10-20 yards away form us. Is it because of a nest?

When I lived in Fargo I would take the dog to a pond where geese would frequently visit. Same deal, except I know they weren't nesting there. The geese would follow us around honking like crazy. Once my dog hit the water they would move in. From that point on they would follow/watch us like crazy.

What the heck is the deal?

Thanks


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I would think that they are just territorial because they are nesting or because they are city geese who aren't afraid of people. The geese in the neighborhood ponds around my parents place in the twin cities suburbs are the same way.

Sounds like it would be a pain to try to get the pooch to concentrate on what you are trying to accomplish with that distraction around.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

> Sounds like it would be a pain to try to get the pooch to concentrate on what you are trying to accomplish with that distraction around.


Actually, it was the opposite. The geese got him extremely excited. I had never seend him so excited to retrieve sticks before. And he did it with them two loud tards not more than 20 yards away.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> they are just territorial because they are nesting


You hit it right on the nose. Geese will do things to get you to move away from their nest. Any of you guys ever get close to a killdeer's nest. Same thing!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Maverick said:


> > they are just territorial because they are nesting
> 
> 
> You hit it right on the nose. Geese will do things to get you to move away from their nest. Any of you guys ever get close to a killdeer's nest. Same thing!


man, those things go CRAZY when you get near them. been chased numerous times!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

killdeer, that is one bird I see has no purpose on earth. Other then that annoying sound the make, makes my blood boil.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Check this out

http://break.com/index/crazy-goose-atta ... d-dog.html


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

for the most part, I think all birds do this. A robin tried to attack me in my front yard.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

ussapper, that was awesome, lol. I would have been swing the oar for the fences on that one, lol.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

That was pretty good SAPPER!
I don't think my dogs would have taken the torment though.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

That's crazy!  Good stuff Sapper, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow that goose is nuts!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

ya i'm pritty sure i would of eaten that goose. :lol:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't think I would have been that patient with the thing. That guy and his dog must have been pretty relaxed to put up with that. :beer:


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

WOW! If my dog didn't kill it, I think I would of have.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am really surprised the dog just sat there like nothing was happening. That things neck would've been rung the second it got in the boat.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

No bands. 8)


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:lol: Good vids.... My dog would have thought he was getting a gift with that thing! Chomp.


----------

